# Show Your Art Here!



## crimmy

I love the arts. I love writing music, playing music, drawing, painting, sketching, whatever the fuck you wanna call it. I wanted to make this for all of you art nerds out there to share your love. Post pictures of the shit you've drawn, painted, written, sketched, sculpted, or whatever the fuck you do. I just wanna see what goes on in other people's minds. I'm a loner. I don't talk to many people or share my drawings, but I will for this thread to kick it off. I draw shit like this when I get bored. PS I basically butchered that baby's anatomy haha


----------



## jaws

You have nice clean lines.


----------



## awkwardshelby

love the doogle! I did the jamboree flyer over here >>>>>>>


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Yay, art! I'm always working on a million different things but lately I've been getting into making short animation loops:


----------



## jaws

MolotovMocktail said:


> Yay, art! I'm always working on a million different things but lately I've been getting into making short animation loops:
> View attachment 30533
> View attachment 30532


These take me back.


----------



## awkwardshelby

MolotovMocktail said:


> Yay, art! I'm always working on a million different things but lately I've been getting into making short animation loops:
> View attachment 30533
> View attachment 30532


These are fucking rad! I've only ever done one looped animation before for a class I took in art school. I wish I had more time and patience to do more animations.


----------



## crimmy

jaws said:


> You have nice clean lines.


thank you friend!!


----------



## crimmy

awkwardshelby said:


> love the doogle! I did the jamboree flyer over here >>>>>>>
> 
> View attachment 30531


thanks dude! I'm digging that strip! NEVER SHOWER!!!!


----------



## crimmy

MolotovMocktail said:


> Yay, art! I'm always working on a million different things but lately I've been getting into making short animation loops:
> View attachment 30533
> View attachment 30532


these are fuckin wicked! I love the skeletons. I love drawing shit like bones and skeletons and whatnot


----------



## Tude

We have talent! I originally went to college for art from HS but discovered partying in a city away from home was more fun (lol - I went to a school that was 4 yrs previous an all girl catholic college - several of my professors were old nuns - I did not work out there - but had one HELL of a good time). 

I used to do a lot with charcoal and pen & ink. I decorated my yearbook, will see if I can scare up a couple drawings there later.


----------



## troublefunk

Nice thread!
I get to do this for a living after many year's of running from the law(and some getting caught ha ha



) i run workshop's with various community group's and charities as a part of health and well being project's.....sure isnt the easiest way to make a living but it beat's the hell out of having a boss and stamping a clock day in and out ...apologies if the photo's are huge ok!


----------



## jaws

Your color choice reminds me of some candy I want to eat! How do you get in that business? How do you get offers etc.? I can only afford the one dollar cans of paint and I am working on getting better results. I know that if I had some help getting spray cans I could practice more.


----------



## Tude

Awesome - keep it coming people - I love it!!!


----------



## crimmy

Tude said:


> We have talent! I originally went to college for art from HS but discovered partying in a city away from home was more fun (lol - I went to a school that was 4 yrs previous an all girl catholic college - several of my professors were old nuns - I did not work out there - but had one HELL of a good time).
> 
> I used to do a lot with charcoal and pen & ink. I decorated my yearbook, will see if I can scare up a couple drawings there later.


that sounds pretty interesting haha. I'd love to see em! I couldn't imagine a catholic school. I grew up in a Christian household, but I'm an atheist. people would call me preacher's kid because my dad is a pastor. it's irritating


----------



## crimmy

troublefunk said:


> Nice thread!
> I get to do this for a living after many year's of running from the law(and some getting caught ha ha
> View attachment 30539
> View attachment 30540
> View attachment 30541
> ) i run workshop's with various community group's and charities as a part of health and well being project's.....sure isnt the easiest way to make a living but it beat's the hell out of having a boss and stamping a clock day in and out ...apologies if the photo's are huge ok!


don't apologize dude! art should always be big and loud. I love the graffiti work you do. the colors work so well. I've never been too good with colors myself honestly haha.


----------



## crimmy

jaws said:


> Your color choice reminds me of some candy I want to eat! How do you get in that business? How do you get offers etc.? I can only afford the one dollar cans of paint and I am working on getting better results. I know that if I had some help getting spray cans I could practice more.
> View attachment 30544
> View attachment 30546
> View attachment 30547


this is some wicked street art. I especially like the bottom one!


----------



## Nerdypunkkid

Thanks for sharing. I'm a bit like you in a way a artist, writer and a loner. I was always good at writing but also wanted to draw did not know what or how, tried taking classes and drawing in a sketchbook bit neither went any where.

Then one day all alone I found my self in a drum circle and walking through some red wood and was visited by these spirits. A couple days later in class I was given the assignment to draw myself as a cartoon and so I drew what I saw that day in the red woods.

This lead to an art fellowship where I was encouraged not only to expand on the images but experiment as well. This landed my work in a number of galleries and finally gave me something to draw and share them with the world. I hide these in all the cities I visit. I named the spirits I draw as elder or angels because that what they are some where between elder or angels.

This experience changed my life in many way and goes far beyond art feel free to ask me to elaborate if interested.

http://www.yossihalperin.com/






Class assignment: Me as cartoon










Gallery Piece





Lost Piece





Street art piece





Kneeling before elder or angels


----------



## jaws

crimmy said:


> this is some wicked street art. I especially like the bottom one!


Thank you!


----------



## crimmy

Nerdypunkkid said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm a bit like you in a way a artist, writer and a loner. I was always good at writing but also wanted to draw did not know what or how, tried taking classes and drawing in a sketchbook bit neither went any where.
> 
> Then one day all alone I found my self in a drum circle and walking through some red wood and was visited by these spirits. A couple days later in class I was given the assignment to draw myself as a cartoon and so I drew what I saw that day in the red woods.
> 
> This lead to an art fellowship where I was encouraged not only to expand on the images but experiment as well. This landed my work in a number of galleries and finally gave me something to draw and share them with the world. I hide these in all the cities I visit. I named the spirits I draw as elder or angels because that what they are some where between elder or angels.
> 
> This experience changed my life in many way and goes far beyond art feel free to ask me to elaborate if interested.
> 
> http://www.yossihalperin.com/
> 
> 
> View attachment 30579
> 
> Class assignment: Me as cartoon
> 
> View attachment 30577
> 
> 
> View attachment 30578
> 
> Gallery Piece
> 
> View attachment 30581
> 
> Lost Piece
> 
> View attachment 30580
> 
> Street art piece
> 
> View attachment 30576
> 
> Kneeling before elder or angels


 yeah man i'd love to hear more about the experience!


----------



## Nerdypunkkid

Just sit down some place write, also it well known that writers read. So pick up a book and read, I recommend John stanford Gathering prey its about travlers. Also look up writing prompts and see what comes to mind


----------



## Swing

Some stuff I've done on my travels


----------

